# Mtn Dew vs hillbilly brew



## splante (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure if this has been covered in the past but I just picked up a hillbilly brew bottle today. Can't believe the blantent ripoff of the mountain dew bottle. Any history of law suits and years the company was in business would be appreciated.


----------



## acls (Feb 14, 2011)

I read in an ebay listing for a Hillbilly Brew bottle bottle that Hillbilly Brew was Sundrop's version of Mountain Dew.


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think that it was Sun Drop's Mountain Dew.  I always thought Sun Drop was just Sun Drop to Mountain Dew.  Sun Drop is very prevalent here.  There used to be a Sun Drop bottler in site of my house, but it went out of business in the mid 90s.  

 There were plenty of other knock offs that look similar to Mountain Dew. You got Hillbilly Brew, Faygo Moonshine, Kickapoo Joy Juice, Kick, White Lightnin', Hillbilly Beverages, Hillbilly Dew, Stone Mountain Mist, and not to mention akll of the grocery store brandnames, like Mountain Lion for Food Lion.  Ummm I am sure u can name a few.  

 Its crazy how Coca Cola got rid of all its competition in the early days through lawsuits, but I don't think there has ever been one w mountain dew.  I could be very wrong, but I have never heard of one.  I mean they still do it today.  Maybe that's just an agreement the stores have with Pepsi and Coke, but idk. Well, I hope I helped you some.  Have pics of most of those bottles if u wanna see them?


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 14, 2011)

Cotton Club in Cleveland had Hillbilly Joose. I don't think there are any ACLs of this brand but the can is nice and there is a paper label 16 oz bottles as well.

 How about starting a thread for the Mountain Dew knockoffs? I have not seen a post like that here before. It would be interesting to see all (most) of them in one place.


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 14, 2011)

Jaybeck- I will get some photos of mine tonight and start the thread for it after I get back from Olive Garden with the ole lady.  She's in a pissy mood, so won't be busy with her tonight.  Gotta love stupid Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## ncbred (Feb 14, 2011)

There was a Hillbilly Cola that used that same ACL as the Hillbilly Brew.


----------



## splante (Feb 15, 2011)

yhanks all for the info..will look at the thread on md knockoffs,never realized somany knockoffs


----------



## acls (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Anthonica.  Your response caused me to do a little digging and I am pretty sure you are right.  Hillbilly Brew is not Sundrop's version of MD.  I did find some bottling information on a Hillbilly Cola (the rarer version of Hillbilly Brew) that suggests Hillbilly Brew was Ma Cherie's version of Mountain Dew.  Ma Cherie put out various flavor drinks (orange, grape, probably more) in the 60s.  I believe Ma Cherie was a St. Louis company.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 25, 2011)

I RECENTLY PICKED UP A FEW MA'S BOTTLES  BOTH ARE OUT OF PA.  ONE SAY'S OLD FASHION ROOT BEER THE OTHER JUST SAYS OLD FASHION ON IT . FUNNY THEY BOTH SAY " OLD FASHION INC." ?


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd love to find a Hillbilly Cola. Like Anthonicia said after the huge success of the hillbilly inspired Mountain Dew there were a metric ton of immitators, many of which we are still finding today. Some even rebranded themselves to fit into the hillbilly mystique, like Quicky.


----------



## madman (Feb 25, 2011)

HEY MORB THE QUICKY BOTTLES  I KNOW COMMON, BUT COOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 26, 2011)

While they didn't do it with the bottles themselves there are cartons out there with hillbillies on them.


----------

